# Motor connection translation



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

So what's kind of cheap SOB equipment mfr sold this piece of junk and can't even take the common courtesy of using a motor with an English language nameplate? No doubt this thing isn't UL or CSA listed. I wouldn't hook it up without changing that motor to an equivalent NEMA frame or even an IEC frame, but one with a nameplate that can be read. I don't see how it would pass any code in North America.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've seen this before on Australian equipment with Japanese motors. Normally they are a bright blue color. I used to know the brand name but can't recall.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

SutherLAN said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have come across a motor that has tossed me a curve ball. The picture shows 115V, 10.5A, I think. It's in another language I do not know.
> 
> ...


The wiring diagram is pretty obvious: High Voltage to the left; Low Voltage to the right.

It's set up for one-phase.

Your numbers indicate that you're pumping it with High Voltage and it's connected Low Voltage.

No wonder the amps are in orbit.

BTW, I STILL would object to a motor that's w/o an English nameplate.

The "V2 and V1" are there because the manufacturer is using the exact same diagram or pin out as if the motor _might_ have been manufactured as 3-phase -- but wasn't. So they're 'dummies.' Nothing has been run to them.

Note that it was manufactured eighteen years ago: 1999.

It's a 2-pole, 60 Hz machine ( 3400 RPM )

It should be tossed.


----------



## SutherLAN (Mar 28, 2017)

telsa said:


> Your numbers indicate that you're pumping it with High Voltage and it's connected Low Voltage.
> 
> ...
> 
> It should be tossed.


Definitely should be tossed... The owner just bought it at an auction 

It was connected with 115V though. 

More or less for curiousity only, here's the way it came:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

That motor will not operate on 230. It is single voltage. The connection diagrams are for reversing rotation, not changing voltage.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

What he said 


You could also try google translate :jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

micromind said:


> That motor will not operate on 230. It is single voltage. The connection diagrams are for reversing rotation, not changing voltage.


Figured that was obvious from the "115V" stamped on the plate.


----------



## SutherLAN (Mar 28, 2017)

I am only just skeptical about the nameplate... I first thought the same thing, @MechanicalDVR, about the input voltage limits, but when the current reading came in at 4x what the plate said it should be, I didn't know who to believe anymore. Certainly not this ******* nameplate...

So riddle solved on the translation? Thank you @micromind. 230V is out of the question. 

Still a mystery now: any ideas why it is running so hot?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*maybe 12/2016*



telsa said:


> Note that it was manufactured eighteen years ago: 1999.
> 
> .


It might of been from 12/2016. Last line on left.
Maybe 1999 was design date


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*You just gave the answer in this picture*



SutherLAN said:


> Definitely should be tossed... The owner just bought it at an auction
> 
> It was connected with 115V though.
> 
> More or less for curiousity only, here's the way it came:


This picture just gave the answer. See those two big blue caps! I bet they are tring to use them to get a third phase for that motor. I can't see what it is driving but if you spun it in the proper direction it would start and run. I have fans that are rated 3 phase input or single phase input with a cap, same motor. I posted nameplate before and Jraef answerd why. It sucks but you may not be able to just replace the motor.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

just the cowboy said:


> This picture just gave the answer. See those two big blue caps! *I bet they are tring to use them to get a third phase for that motor*. I can't see what it is driving but if you spun it in the proper direction it would start and run. I have fans that are rated 3 phase input or single phase input with a cap, same motor. I posted nameplate before and Jraef answerd why. It sucks but you may not be able to just replace the motor.


That's a lot of complications for a 1-hp motor. 

Is this a European 'thing' ?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Yes*



telsa said:


> That's a lot of complications for a 1-hp motor.
> 
> Is this a European 'thing' ?


Yes the ones I have seen were from Germany.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

SutherLAN said:


> I am only just skeptical about the nameplate... I first thought the same thing, @MechanicalDVR, about the input voltage limits, but when the current reading came in at 4x what the plate said it should be, I didn't know who to believe anymore. Certainly not this ******* nameplate...
> 
> So riddle solved on the translation? Thank you @micromind. 230V is out of the question.
> 
> Still a mystery now: any ideas why it is running so hot?


What is it running?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

just the cowboy said:


> This picture just gave the answer. See those two big blue caps! I bet they are tring to use them to get a third phase for that motor. I can't see what it is driving but if you spun it in the proper direction it would start and run. I have fans that are rated 3 phase input or single phase input with a cap, same motor. I posted nameplate before and Jraef answerd why. It sucks but you may not be able to just replace the motor.


I was thinking start/run caps.

Given he's drawing 40A on startup ... maybe just a bad start cap


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Maybe*



emtnut said:


> I was thinking start/run caps.
> 
> Given he's drawing 40A on startup ... maybe just a bad start cap


Good point since they are differant sizes. Just BIG for start and run caps.


----------



## SutherLAN (Mar 28, 2017)

My colleague originally thought it was trying to mimic a 3phase, but found a page that sells them (alibaba lol) - and it specifies them being start/run capacitors.

Next thing to test then is replacing that capacitor... 

Or motor. LOL

MechanicalDVR, it's for a smoke-eating machine. An air filter for a welding station. 

just the cowboy, I'm a little confused by what you mean by not being able to replace motor.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

SutherLAN said:


> Definitely should be tossed... The owner just bought it at an auction
> 
> It was connected with 115V though.
> 
> More or less for curiousity only, here's the way it came:


It's easy if you know the language.
If you say it out loud it's set for ZU ZU (inside to out)

To run the other way it's ZZ UU (bring the vapor to the face of yourself)

So simple.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

250mF and 50mF makes this look like a start + run capacitor scheme.

Can Alibaba cough up a proper wiring diagram in English ?

It would seem that this puppy is not cutting out its start coils.

Perhaps they've been fried.

Megger, anyone ?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Alibaba can do ANYTHING


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

telsa said:


> 250mF and 50mF makes this look like a start + run capacitor scheme.
> 
> Can Alibaba cough up a proper wiring diagram in English ?
> 
> ...


I agree, the difference in size, and the ratio, suggests start/run. But 250mF is a lot of capacitance for a 1/2HP 115V motor, I'd expect half of that. Must be a high slip motor or something. Odd for a fan, but maybe not, if there is speed control via a dimmer?

Here is another format of the wiring diagram, confirming that this is Fwd / Rev connections on that one.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

above the Z and U connections, there is the chinese word for turn 

Doesn't anyone use google translate anymore ? :jester:



转 = 
turn


----------

